# New Up-Aqua Inline Super Diffuser System



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

small tube has smaller in out tubes as well as smaller diffuser

i dont get the twin tube because water is going thru the center of main diffuser 
there should be co2 between the two diffusers so it wouldnt do anything because the first diffuser is not in contact with water

i have the regular up co2 atomizer and get good results with little visible bubbles due to ways i have found to make it more efficient but would be interested in the super.
from what i gather you can unscrew the top to take out diffuser for easier cleaning but not sure


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

The twin tube is a new way to part with that extra 2 bucks in your wallet?

It can't possibly do anything, since what willknowitall says is true... So I don't get it. 

Orlando put these designs out a while back and I didn't see anything exciting here then. He claims them to be "gla" originals like the other inline atomizers he sell that are suspiciously identical to Up Aqua.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

I see your point - having a second ceramic disk for the Co2 to pass through couldn't possibly do anything more, however, I think the single tube design might lose more flow through the filter output, since water might not flow straight through the pipe, but rather get obstructed and bounce around in the chamber a bit, correct?

Would you agree about the potential flow issue with the single tube design?

Overstocked, I agree, it seems like GLA is really good at importing merchandise from Hong Kong, doubling the price, and selling it as original GLA equipment. Also, did you know their nano tanks are more expensive than the ADA mini series?


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

the flow goes directly thru the bigger diffuser, its hollow with no obstuction


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

I posted a short video review when I first got it running:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVxinVoLBjg

Since then, I have removed the unnecessary second disk and will post a new video later tonight. I needed to leave it running a few hours to see how well it does at diffusion (drop checker)... there are a few large bubbles but I'm hoping most of the bubbles are dissolved. I'm not seeing a mist, but I have an Eheim spraybar that is probably hiding the mist.

The biggest advantage to this one over the other inline atomizer is that it can be easily taken apart and cleaned when necessary.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok, here's the verdict: this is a great diffuser. Buy the large tube model. The twin tube is completely unnecessary and the small tube will cause you to lose output flow because water can bounce around in the chamber instead of going straight through the large tube.

The system is very easy to take apart and clean, however, be careful as you need to make the top extremely tight or it will leak. I found this out the hard way.

The mist is extremely fine equivalent to any other atomizer you've seen. The biggest advantage to the other inline atomizers is the ability to clean or replace the ceramic tube when it gets dirty.

Here is a video showing the misting action:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kz4bK0yWfI

Cheers!


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

And here is a photo of what it looks like taken apart. I took out the small ceramic tube and only use the large one. There is a rubber O-ring for the top cap, as well as for each of the ceramic diffusion tubes:



I was able to cut my bubble count from 2.5 per second down to 1 bubble per second when I switched from a ceramic glass diffuser. I suspect many people have similar experiences when using atomizer-type diffusers.


----------



## genetao (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been following this thread to see how the new Up-Aqua Super diffuser would do. Thanks for being the guinea pig and for the videos. It's good to know that the single large ceramic tube is the best choice to go with, and save two bucks to boot!


----------



## alanwcollins (Feb 7, 2010)

If you fill the reservoir with water, will it diffuse twice?


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

Storm said:


> ...
> I was able to cut my bubble count from 2.5 per second down to 1 bubble per second when I switched from a ceramic glass diffuser. I suspect many people have similar experiences when using atomizer-type diffusers.


Might this have something to do with different (higher) cracking pressure of the atomizer? We had a conversation, in another thread, how different amounts of back pressure might effect the amount or density of CO2 within each bubble that was going through the bubble counter. I understand that these atomizer-style diffusers require higher pressures to operate.


----------



## madaquarium (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Storm or anyone,

wondering if you can help me, just got the Up-aqua inline twin tubes too. I'm having problem with water seeking through the ceramic tubes into the diffuser section and once it filled-up (which i noticed your vdo didn't show any water in it) with water and the water leaks through the top of the lid!


----------



## Shad0w (Sep 26, 2007)

normal back flow, that is why you need good quality check valve.


----------



## alanwcollins (Feb 7, 2010)

madaquarium said:


> Hi Storm or anyone,
> 
> wondering if you can help me, just got the Up-aqua inline twin tubes too. I'm having problem with water seeking through the ceramic tubes into the diffuser section and once it filled-up (which i noticed your vdo didn't show any water in it) with water and the water leaks through the top of the lid!


Make sure the top is threaded correctly and wrist tight. The same thing happened to me at first. I re-screwed it and its been fine for about a year.


----------



## alanwcollins (Feb 7, 2010)

madaquarium said:


> Hi Storm or anyone,
> 
> wondering if you can help me, just got the Up-aqua inline twin tubes too. I'm having problem with water seeking through the ceramic tubes into the diffuser section and once it filled-up (which i noticed your vdo didn't show any water in it) with water and the water leaks through the top of the lid!


These diffusers are great.


----------

